# Federhärte 170er Lyrik RC2DH Coil



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich habe meine Fanes (siehe Album) auf Coil umgerüstet und habe das Gefühl, das mir die rote Feder zu weich ist.
Knapp über 25% Sag in Straßenklamotten stehend. In kompletter Montour ganz sicher noch unter 30%.

Wenn ich auf den Hometrails nicht voll grob rumballere habe ich noch 1-2cm übrig. Da war noch kein wirklich derber Sprung oder so dabei.
HS-Druckstufe steht auf vier bis fünf (von offen an gezählt).

Die Zugstufe bei 5 von offen (weniger und die Gabel wirkt mir zu unruhig) und die Lowspeed Druckstufe ist komplett zu.

Ich wiege allerdings "nur" 70kg blank. 
Das kommt wohl mit Rucksack und Protektoren, Helm, etc. 85kg+.

Mit was fahrt ihr so in der Coil?
Gewicht nackig, Federhärte, HS-DS? 

Thx.


----------



## goflo (13. Oktober 2013)

1-2cm übrig ist ja per se mal nix schlimmes. Vor allem, wenn du sagst, dass es nicht zu heftige Strecken sind.

Ich fahr meine Totem zum Beispiel mit der harten Feder und hab hier auf den Hometrails im Mittelgebirge noch locker 3-4cm stehen. Es sei denn, ich lande mal nicht sauber etc, dann brauch ich die auch. In den Alpen siehts wieder anders aus....

Ich würde die Gabel auch nie so einstellen, dass sie auf einem Allroundtrail voll durchfedert. Wenns dann mal härter wird oder sich ein Fehler einschleicht, dann geht das Ding auf Block...

Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke auch nicht das die Feder zu hart, sondern zu weich ist.

1-2cm übrig für Dinge die noch nicht ein Eck von meinem Limit weg sind bei 4-Clicks HS finde ich dann doch schon recht wenig.

Bevor ich jetzt aber ne Blaue hole wollte ich mal rumhören, was ihr so drin habt, zusammen mit eurem Nackt-gewicht.


----------



## goflo (13. Oktober 2013)

Achsooo...sorry 
Verlesen. Oder Reflex, weil man das so oft liest.

Wie gesagt, Totem, keine Lyrik. Bei Fahrergewicht 85kg (ca. 95-100 mit Klamotten und Rucksack) und die harte Feder (85-91kg). Hab damit 25% SAG laut Indikator.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Piefke (13. Oktober 2013)

Wie viel Klicks hast du noch in der DS?

Meine 55 macht auf dem Hometrail auch bis auch 2 cm runter und ist letzten im Bikepark nur einmal durch geschlagen, als ich nen 2 m Absatz verpennt hatte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Ds?


----------



## Piefke (14. Oktober 2013)

Druckstufe


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Ah, hatte ich doch oben geschrieben 4-Clicks auf der HS (Highspeed) die LS (Lowspeed) ist komplett zu.

Mit noch mehr Clicks auf der HS merke ich das dann so langsam doch deutlich an den Armen.


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2013)

die Härte der Feder ist doch immer dann richtig, wenn in der bevorzugten Fahrposition ( Stehend / Sitzend) der richtige SAG anliegt, ca 51 mm bei 170mm und 30 %. Druckstufen sind ja nicht dazu da um zu weiche oder zu harte Federn auszugleichen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mit 30% Sag rum fahren würde, wäre die Gabel andauernd durch. Ich bin im Bereich knapp unter 25% im Stehen.

GERADE die Druckstufe hat entscheidenden Einfluss bei Drops und oder harten Einschlägen was die Eintauchtiefe angeht.

Nur zu viel Druckstufe kostet dann wieder Fluffigkeit.

Druckstufen sind dazu da unterschiedliche Fahrweisen und Strecken ANzugleichen.

Deswegen die Frage wie die Lyrik-Coil Jungs hier es so machen.

Gewicht nackig, Federhärte, HS-DS?


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit 30% Sag rum fahren würde, wäre die Gabel andauernd durch. Ich bin im Bereich knapp unter 25% im Stehen.
> 
> GERADE die Druckstufe hat entscheidenden Einfluss bei Drops und oder harten Einschlägen was die Eintauchtiefe angeht.
> 
> ...







Irgendein Kompromiss ist immer bei den Einstellungen, entweder zu hart auf dem Trail oder zu weich beim Springen. 

Was ist es den nun Feder zu weich oder keine richtigen Einstellungsplan bei den Druckstufen ??  

Meine Lyrik habe ich damals ganz bewußt mit der Standardfeder gefahren, da mehr Trail als Rungespringe auf dem Zettel stand (sie war damit einen Tick zu weich) Bei den Druckstufen gehe ich immer von der Mittleren Einstellung aus und teste dann in Richtung geschlossener  oder offener..... immer die selbe Strecke, immer wieder hintereinander und immer nur einen Druckstufenparameter verstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Was ist es den nun Feder zu weich oder keine richtigen Einstellungsplan bei den Druckstufen ??



Weder noch. Ich schrieb doch, das mir noch mehr Druckstufe zu unfluffig wird und es mir vor allem mal an den Parametern anderer liegt.

Gewicht nackig, Federhärte, Druckstufe, vor allem HS

Dann kann ich mir selber ein Bild machen und das einordnen.

Jedenfalls habe ich mit 70kg nackt und HS 4 oder 5 nur noch 1 bis maximal 2 cm Reserve bei nix wirklich groben. Das irritiert mich, da die Feder ja bis 85kg (nackt? Gesamtgewicht?) geht.

Achja Zugstufe ist auf 5 von offen und wirkt absolut schnell genug. Weniger und mir kommt das Vorderrad unruhig vor.


----------



## downhillsau (14. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt aber ne Blaue hole wollte ich mal rumhören, was ihr so drin habt, zusammen mit eurem Nackt-gewicht.



Ich hab nen Protone Air-Kit drin. Vorher hatte ich bei 65kg ne rote Feder drin und die war von der Härte ok. Da hat sie den Federweg bei trails zu 3/4 und nur bei Drops nahezu den ganzen ausgenutzt.


----------



## ollo (15. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Weder noch. Ich schrieb doch, das mir noch mehr Druckstufe zu unfluffig wird und es mir vor allem mal an den Parametern anderer liegt.
> 
> Gewicht nackig, Federhärte, Druckstufe, vor allem HS
> 
> ...



das ist wirklich verwirrend, da ja bei Deinem Gewicht nur 25% SAG vorhanden sind Du aber trotzdem so viel Federweg "verbrauchst" bei anscheinend harmloser Fahrweise. 

Hast Du die blaue Feder haben drin  82-91 Kg ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe #1 vervollständigt, aber da stand eigentlich schon alles drin.

Ja, ich habe in Straßenklamotten stehend knapp über 25% Sag. Wenn ich mal wieder komplett aufgerüstet bin schaue ich da nochmals genau, aber es sind unter 30%.


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Oktober 2013)

ich hab meine auf u-turn coil umgebaut und fahre mit 77kg nackt die gelbe (soft), habe ziemlich genau 30% sag

finde die passt perfekt, habe manchmal durchschläge im park aber das stört mich nicht. die 170mm will ich ja auch ausnutzen können


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2013)

Krass. 7kg mehr, weichere Feder und du findest es trotz Parkeinsatz ok. Ich glaube ich muss noch damit warm werden.

Anybody else?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Oktober 2013)

ach ja ich hab die druckstufe komplett offen


----------



## hasardeur (22. Oktober 2013)

Was ist mit Preload-Spacern?

Was nimmst Du eigentlich alles mit auf Tour, wenn Du dann 15kg+ mehr hast, als in Strassenklamotten?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Preload drin. Mit einem klapperts eh. 

Helm & Protektoren 2kg
Protektorrucksack mit 2l Blase, Schlauch, Pumpe, Werkzeug etc. gerne mal 8kg. 
5kg für Klamotten und vor allem 5/10.


----------



## tobsinger (25. Oktober 2013)

also ich fahre auch die rote uturn feder in der RC2DH bei 78kg nackt und habe ebenfalls das gefühl ich müsste mal auf die weiche feder umsteigen, da ich den federweg selten ausnutze auch im bikepark nicht.

gut, ich spring im bikepark auch keine riesendrops etc. aber meiner meinung nach könnte ich beim einem hypothetischen durchschlag eher den lenker nicht halten. 

vllt stimmt ja was mit deiner druckstufe nicht oder die normale coil ist so viel anders als die uturn. 

ich muss dazu sagen ich habe bei der gabel auch immer eher weniger sag. 
auch als die noch soloair war hatte ich nur 20% sag sonst wäre die gabel durchgerauscht.


----------

